# Brought Home The New 29fbhs



## Oliver 550 (Jan 4, 2005)

We decided to go ahead and buy the 2005 Outback 29fbhs from Madison Rv in Madison, 
AL and had our PDI yesterday. We found many nit picky things to fix (cabinet doors and exterior door not closing well) and only 1 big problem which was the outside Kitchen had water in it. They traced the water to coming in around the screws that fasten it to the door. The screws did not have anything sealing them and the water was running down from all 4 screws. I will keep an eye on it to make sure that was indeed the problem. 
Did anyone else have their outside kitchen leak?

If anyone is around these parts and want to know of a good dealer to deal with then Madison Rv is one I would definitely recommend. They were great through the whole transaction, negotiating price, PDI, hitch installation, everything.

This was my first time pulling a 5ver and I thought the 30' Jayco TT we had before pulled good but man what a difference. I pull with a 2001 F-250 diesel and power wise and comfort it was almost as if it were not back there. It did not lug it down hardly at all and the pin weight did not set the bed down very much either.

Right now we are itching for a free and warm weekend to break it in.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oliver,

Congrats on your new Outback!! I know you'll be pleased with it. Had mine for only a few months and itching to get out there again. This week would have been good....it's only 12:30 now and already 73 degrees! Won't get cold again until this weekend.

Hopefully, the warmer temperatures will return on a weekend soon so we can get out to the State Park and do some Outback time.

Again, have a great time in your new 5ver.

Mark


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats on the new 5er. With the leak, it could just be the screws, but it is a good idea to keep an eye on it. A couple of people had some leeks on hatch doors, and most were fixed to satisfaction by the dealers or the owners. A couple of members have documented the fixes they did quite extensively.

Good luck and welcome...

Paul


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I love mine, congratulations


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome Oli!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! I think you'll enjoy pulling a 5. There's quite a difference between that and pulling a TT. I worried about the height for a while, but don't anymore. Even with my diesel, tho, I know it's back there. Of course, I'm out west right next to the Rockies, so we tend to have some pretty steep grades wherever we go.

As for getting it out of storage? Won't be for a couple more months. Supposed to be a high of 7 tomorrow and a low of -10. However, the weather folks keep revising their prediction -- still plenty cold.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new 5er you will love it. It pulls great as I pull ours with a 5.4 gas and have been over the rockies twice last year.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats on the new 5'er.

The main difference I found when switching from tt to 5th wheel was the amount of turning radius need when backing it up. With the TT, it took a lot less steering wheel movement to turn the back o fthe trailer. You'll need to take that into account and practice backing up a bit to get the new feel.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Oliver,

Congratulations on your new Outback!! I hope you'll be as pleased with it, as we are with our's. I've had mine since last Oct., we have been out a few times, but I'm itching to get out there again.

Our next scheduled long trip is in Feb.

I went from a TT to a 5er. Backing takes some getting used to and watch those right turns.

Congratulations.


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Oliver,

Congratulations on the new 5'er.







We have the same model but unfortunately have to wait untill spring for the first camping trip with it.







We did manage to spend a couple of nights in it while it was in the driveway before we put it storage.









Dave.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

We love our TT









Thor


----------



## hpanion (May 10, 2004)

Congrats from another Alabamian. We love our 29fbhs and camp just about every chance we get...all year long. I know you'll enjoy it.


----------

